# Houston, TX - Reliant Arena - June 3



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

Mark your calendars for June 3 -- car show and concert at Reliant Arena (Houston, TX).

More details coming soon!! Check back for updates...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

what kind of show? Big baller or lowrider?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 17 2007, 07:15 PM~7715260
> *what kind of show? Big baller or lowrider?
> *


x2


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey! It's primarily a lowrider show, but it will be open to all! 

Thanks for asking. :thumbsup:


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

Also, we just found out ...

This show is an offical "*FULL POINTS*" event of the WEGO WORLD TOUR!!


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

k


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I need pen strips or something. Who does pen stripping? Maybe I can get my car ready by June.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 19 2007, 04:41 PM~7729901
> *I need pen strips or something.  Who does pen stripping?  Maybe I can get my car ready by June.
> *


What the heck is pen stripping???


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

Awesome! One more stop one the tour! 
Whose performing?
Is this a full point or half point show?


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

THE HLC WILL BE REPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 19 2007, 07:50 PM~7730743
> *What the heck is pen stripping???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

You all know what I mean. T :biggrin: he strips you paint on the car when you don't want a whole mural. Duh..........


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 09:06 AM~7734760
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 21 2007, 01:04 AM~7740610
> *You all know what I mean.  T :biggrin: he strips you paint on the car when you don't want a whole mural.  Duh..........
> *

































:dunno:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Players Paradise will be in the house.....


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 21 2007, 12:04 AM~7740610
> *You all know what I mean.  T :biggrin: he strips you paint on the car when you don't want a whole mural.  Duh..........
> *


Who strips on your car?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ASP_Productions_@Apr 18 2007, 08:30 AM~7719021
> *Also, we just found out ...
> 
> This show is an offical "FULL POINTS" event of the WEGO WORLD TOUR!!
> ...


hop contest? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 23 2007, 08:58 PM~7757693
> *hop contest? :biggrin:
> *


Japonesa


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie+Apr 19 2007, 08:27 PM~7731021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a full point show.

We hope to see you there!!


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

Helen - We'd like to see your car even if you don't have the striping by then! (But that Baywatch guy doing the pole dance would look pretty smokin hot on the hood of your car! Ha ha!) :biggrin:


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

We're getting closer to finalizing all the details. Here's some preliminary info...

(Sorry for the long post!!)

*SETUP/MOVE IN:* </span>

*Show Entries:* Saturday, June 2 from 8AM - 5PM
*Car Hop Entries:* Sunday, June 3 from 9AM - 11AM

<span style=\'color:red\'>*More information coming soon!!!*

(Booths and sponsorship opportunites are also available!)

We'll have contact information and a website sometime this week.

Thanks!! Hope to see you there!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ASP_Productions_@Apr 24 2007, 12:07 PM~7762556
> *Helen - We'd like to see your car even if you don't have the striping by then! (But that Baywatch guy doing the pole dance would look pretty smokin hot on the hood of your car! Ha ha!) :biggrin:
> *


*Smokin hot*?

Whose this?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ASP_Productions_@Apr 24 2007, 11:07 AM~7762556
> *Helen - We'd like to see your car even if you don't have the striping by then! (But that Baywatch guy doing the pole dance would look pretty smokin hot on the hood of your car! Ha ha!) :biggrin:
> *


I wasn't able to get him, but I'm sure I can get someone with Slab City to dance on my car. Those guys are crazy.............. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 24 2007, 06:14 PM~7765127
> *I wasn't able to get him, but I'm sure I can get someone with Slab City to dance on my car.  Those guys are crazy.............. :biggrin:
> *


How bout John John :roflmao:


----------



## ray_sr (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ASP_Productions_@Apr 24 2007, 11:39 AM~7762726
> *We're getting closer to finalizing all the details. Here's some preliminary info...
> 
> (Sorry for the long post!!)
> ...


WHERE IS THA PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS?.


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray_sr_@Apr 24 2007, 07:25 PM~7765225
> *WHERE IS THA PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS?.
> *


Hopefully we'll have them in the next couple days. I can PM you when they're ready.

Thanks.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hell yeah! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 24 2007, 05:15 PM~7765141
> *How bout John John :roflmao:
> *


HEY DID I HEAR SOMETHING ABOUT MY SON DANCING CRAZY???


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ASP_Productions_@Apr 24 2007, 11:39 AM~7762726
> *We're getting closer to finalizing all the details. Here's some preliminary info...
> 
> (Sorry for the long post!!)
> ...


 THIS DOESN'T SEEM FAIR


----------



## Johnny_J (Apr 27, 2007)

ARE YA HAVING PERFORMERS ?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ASP_Productions_@Apr 24 2007, 12:39 PM~7762726
> *We're getting closer to finalizing all the details. Here's some preliminary info...
> 
> (Sorry for the long post!!)
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>
some of knights will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Apr 17 2007, 09:15 PM~7715260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont talk to your moms like that.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Apr 27 2007, 04:53 AM~7784147
> *HEY DID I HEAR SOMETHING ABOUT MY SON DANCING CRAZY???
> *


Nope, your hearing about your son stripping while someone paints the my mom's car!
LOL! I think John would be a good stripper!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Apr 27 2007, 03:53 AM~7784147
> *HEY DID I HEAR SOMETHING ABOUT MY SON DANCING CRAZY???
> *


He might as well start now, we are going to have fun on our cruise. I'm planning on going to Vegas again too. Life is good and then there's WEGO. Can't get better than that.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 29 2007, 08:24 AM~7795745
> *He might as well start now, we are going to have fun on our cruise.  I'm planning on going to Vegas again too.  Life is good and then there's WEGO.  Can't get better than that.
> *


After the stress of the show, we all need a vacation....too bad I'm not old enough for Vegas.... but if anyone looks like me and is willing to let me borrow there ID..then I can be,....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 23 2007, 04:23 PM~7755905
> *Who strips on your car?
> *


I'll do it.. if da $ is right.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 05:59 AM~7801258
> *I'll do it..  if da $ is right.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 04:59 AM~7801258
> *I'll do it..  if da $ is right.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## ray_sr (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_J_@Apr 27 2007, 07:25 AM~7784642
> *ARE YA HAVING PERFORMERS ?
> *



REALLY?, :biggrin: .


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 30 2007, 09:03 PM~7806801
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 08:01 PM~7822698
> *:uh:
> *


my bad... I meant :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 2 2007, 09:03 PM~7822725
> *my bad... I meant :thumbsup:
> *


better


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

*PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS ARE NOW AVAILABLE

<a href=\'http://aspcarshow.com/PartyRegistration.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>CLICK HERE FOR PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS</a>*

Don't forget, only the first 150 pre-registrations will be accepted (there should be room for 200-250 cars)

Pre-registration deadline is 5/25/07. There are no substitutions or refunds for pre-registered entries. If entry is not present, owner will receive 1 pass per entry.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: 

Can't wait!!


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

TE - Thanks for posting the flyer! :biggrin: 

And we have the website up, too...

ASP Car Show Website!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

To John the Pimp. Time to go kick some ass at the June Show. Good Job today.


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: Next stop on the WEGO Tour is Houston for more details...

Check out the ASPCARSHOW WEBSITE.


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: Next stop on the WEGO Tour is Houston for more details...


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: 

Go to ASPCARSHOW.COM


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: Just got word on the main stage...

Mike Jones
Chamillionaire
T Pain
Pitbull
and more TBA.....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@May 7 2007, 11:35 AM~7850495
> *:biggrin:  Just got word on the main stage...
> 
> Mike Jones
> ...


OMG PitBull!!!! HELL YEAH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@May 7 2007, 10:35 AM~7850495
> *:biggrin:  Just got word on the main stage...
> 
> Mike Jones
> ...


I also heard our very own Caddy Kartel and Mpalla & X to da Zavier is also performing on the main stage. We need to go support our guys (Houston and Mexican proud). Hey isn't Chamillionaire one of Jon's best friends. That's what I heard on the radio.


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 7 2007, 10:15 PM~7854824
> *I also heard our very own Caddy Kartel and Mpalla & X to da Zavier is also performing on the main stage.  We need to go support our guys (Houston and Mexican proud). *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: Get your booth today before time runs out. 

Also this is a Full Points Show on the WEGO TOUR and only the first 150 pre-registered will have a guaranteed spot. There should be more room but don't take that chance....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

groupie behavior


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: Pre-registration deadline is May 25th...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC 

Homie Styln Delivery Service 51 Chevy Panel Truck  
Homie Styln 1969 Impala :0


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Full Points Show and go to the WEGO.ORG website for the latest standings....


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Sorry WEGOWEB.ORG.

:biggrin:


----------



## HLC.COM (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: HLC will be there...


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

WILL BE THERE...


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: Pre-registration deadline is May 25th. But ONLY the first 150 will be guaranteed.....


----------



## SilentBob (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

RO will be there


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WILL BE REPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## SilentBob (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

Another one for the record book!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: We expect to fit 200-250 cars in the arena, but only the first 150 will be pre-registered. Hope to see you out there!!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SilentBob (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Johnny_J (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@May 16 2007, 09:00 AM~7915361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IS CHAMILLIONAIRE IS STILL COMING ?


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT..


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_J_@May 16 2007, 08:41 PM~7919371
> *IS CHAMILLIONAIRE IS STILL COMING ?*


Unfortunately, I don't think so.

But, the line up so far is looking great:
Mike Jones 
Pit Bull 
Huey 
Trae 
Devin the Dude 
Mpalla & X to da Zavier 
Caddy Kartel 

And they're working on a few more major artists. Stay tuned to Party 104.9 for the announcements of more artists.


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

There's still plenty of pre-registration space available!! And now you can register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 19 2007, 05:50 PM~7730743
> *What the heck is pen stripping???
> *




HAHA DANI YOU DONT KNOW WHAT PEN STRIPES ARE....CRAZY ASS


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: Holiday Inn has offered us discounted rates...

PM us for the details...


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

There's still plenty of pre-registration space available!! And now you can register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


















ALSO PM US FOR HOLIDAY INN DISCOUNTED RATES....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC WILL BE THERE REPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@May 17 2007, 10:16 AM~7922732
> *:biggrin: Holiday Inn has offered us discounted rates...
> 
> PM us for the details...
> *


do they charge by the hour, got black lights on the walls, mirrors on a wall, microwave/tv/small fridge, pr0n on two channels, painted moons and stars on the walls/ceiling?? :dunno:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2007, 09:58 AM~7922975
> *do they charge by the hour, got black lights on the walls, mirrors on a wall, microwave/tv/small fridge, pr0n on two channels, painted moons and stars on the walls/ceiling??  :dunno:
> *



jacuzzi next to bed????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@May 17 2007, 11:15 AM~7923078
> *jacuzzi next to bed????
> *


Buscando Amor

*bailame en el jacuzzi! Bien chido y atrevida!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 08:52 AM~7922942
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: to your post ...PANNY :.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2007, 10:38 AM~7922857
> *HLC WILL BE THERE REPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AWESOME!!!


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

A couple more performers added today ...

Yung Joc
Rob G

There's still time left to send in your pre-registration forms or pre-register online!! Go to www.aspcarshow.com.

Hope to see y'all there!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

There's still plenty of pre-registration space available!! And now you can register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


















ALSO PM US FOR HOLIDAY INN DISCOUNTED RATES....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ASP_Productions_@May 18 2007, 11:26 PM~7934665
> *A couple more performers added today ...
> 
> Yung Joc
> ...


i can imagine the crowd.... :ugh:


----------



## Johnny_J (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 20 2007, 12:25 AM~7939760
> *i can imagine the crowd.... :ugh:
> *


PLUS DEVIN THE DUDE RIGHT ? I SEEN IT SOME WHERE I FORGOT WHERE IT SAID THAT..


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

http://www.aspcarshow.com/images/show_back_800x533.gif


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 12 2007, 09:45 PM~7891583
> *RO will be there
> *



YEP YEP :biggrin:


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_J_@May 20 2007, 05:36 PM~7942044
> *PLUS DEVIN THE DUDE RIGHT ? I SEEN IT SOME WHERE I FORGOT WHERE IT SAID THAT..
> *


Yep. Plus they might even add more this week. We'll see...

It's getting closer. Are y'all pre-registered?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

"WWT Club Standings After 2 Shows"

PLACE CLUB POINTS

1ST DALLAS LOWRIDERS 56 

2ND GHETTO DREAMS 44

3RD ROLLERZ ONLY 39


JUNE 3RD'S SHOW IS HOUSTONS TIME TO SHINE!
ITS STILL EARLY IN THE TOUR AND EVERYONE HAS
A CHANCE AT THE TOP PRIZE!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

There's still plenty of pre-registration space available!! And now you can register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


















ALSO PM US FOR HOLIDAY INN DISCOUNTED RATES....
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ASP_Productions_@May 21 2007, 10:30 PM~7952918
> *Yep. Plus they might even add more this week. We'll see...
> 
> It's getting closer. Are y'all pre-registered?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 01:12 PM~7963910
> *:nosad:
> *


We just got word that more space is available to us, enough to fit another 100 cars or so.... So we will extend the online registration till June 30th and will except the first 200 pre-registered!!! :biggrin: 

You can still register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Also just got word that a club out of Houston just pre-registered over 20 entries!!!

Thanks for the support!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@May 23 2007, 11:13 PM~7967743
> *We just got word that more space is available to us, enough to fit another 100 cars or so.... So we will extend the online registration till June 30th and will except the first 200 pre-registered!!! :biggrin:
> 
> You can still register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):
> ...



isn't the show june 3rd??


----------



## Johnny_J (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 24 2007, 06:26 AM~7968709
> *isn't the show june 3rd??
> *


thats what i said too .. ????


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_J_@May 24 2007, 06:31 AM~7968733
> *thats what i said too .. ????
> *


Yes it is sorry.... the deadline is May 30th!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@May 22 2007, 10:00 AM~7954661
> *JUNE 3RD'S SHOW IS HOUSTONS TIME TO SHINE!
> ITS STILL EARLY IN THE TOUR AND EVERYONE HAS
> A CHANCE AT THE TOP PRIZE!
> *


No doubt!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

me and 2 homies are registered


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

THE BIG EMPIZZLE is...


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

7 days left.... :biggrin:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

A few days left to get pre-registered and save a few bucks....

You can still register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

wish i could make it but im going to be out of town during the show. hope everyone else has a good time


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

One more week! Medusa will be there! See everyone Sunday!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

*SLAB CITY WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@May 27 2007, 11:39 AM~7987658
> *A few days left to get pre-registered and save a few bucks....
> 
> You can still register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):
> ...



TTT


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@May 27 2007, 09:45 PM~7990091
> *TTT
> *



TTT


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: 6 MORE DAYS....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

will there be a chance to register the day of the show???


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 29 2007, 12:05 PM~7999943
> *will there be a chance to register the day of the show???
> *



YOU CAN REGISTER THAT DAY, BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO WAIT BEHIND THOSE THAT HAVE PRE REGISTERED BEFORE WE START TO REGISTER ANYONE ELSE. 

HONESTLY, IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO GO I WOULD RECOMMEND YOU PRE REGISTERING SO THAT YOU ARE GUARANTEED A SPOT AND BE ONE OF THE FIRST IN THE BUILDING.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 29 2007, 04:58 PM~8001912
> *YOU CAN REGISTER THAT DAY, BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO WAIT BEHIND THOSE THAT HAVE PRE REGISTERED BEFORE WE START TO REGISTER ANYONE ELSE.
> 
> HONESTLY, IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO GO I WOULD RECOMMEND YOU PRE REGISTERING SO THAT YOU ARE GUARANTEED A SPOT AND BE ONE OF THE FIRST IN THE BUILDING.
> *



TTT for BIG TEX!


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 29 2007, 11:05 AM~7999943
> *will there be a chance to register the day of the show???
> *


If you mean the day of show as in June 3rd the answer is yes you can enter your ride but for display only and will not be judged...That's if space is available on Sunday!!!

Like BT stated you should show up early Saturday and get in line. If you haven't already pre-registered... :biggrin: PM me for pre-registration details...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ASPProductions (May 15, 2007)

Have you heard the radio ad?

Radio Ad - Click Here!!!

Thanks to MARCUSTOMS for powering the car hop and Matamoros Meat Market for sponsoring the bikini contest (we know...we see the irony!)


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

You can enter the Holly Hall gate at 3am Saturday for set-up for the early birds.

Move -in time will start at 8am or soon as security/fire marshal arrive.

DON'T FORGET 1/4 TANK OF GAS OR LESS TO ENTER THE ARENA!!!

Also kids 2 & under are free.

More details to follow... :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

PLEASE BE SURE TO HAVE THAT AMOUNT OR LESS OF GAS. I DON'T WANT TO SEE ANYONE MADE TO DRIVE AROUND FOR HOURS TRYING TO BURN OFF GAS.

THERE WILL BE PEOPLE THERE TO BE SURE THAT AS YOU ARRIVE YOU ARE PUT IN LINE AND DO OUR BEST TO PREVENT OTHERS FROM CUTTING IN LINE.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE THAT ARE COMING TO THE SHOW!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

im bringing the barbq pit


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

will be in the house....

raffleing of a set of 20" wheels and tires upto a $1500.00 value.....

come to our booth to buy tickets....

check oout our new [email protected] 

KROMEDOME1.COM


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: 4 days left...


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

For some exclusive deals only available at the Car Show


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

Oh that's right, not many of ya'll knew that the website was up and running!!!! My Bad!!! Anyways, it's up and running and it's got all the info of the shows and DVD's and everything else. Think I need to add something? Let me know!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

after the show if your from Dallas and have Monday off............

*ATTN: ALL ULA/DFW CAR CLUBS, SOLO RYDERS, FEMALES, PEEPS

Hello everyone, I wanted to let you know that M DOT will be shooting a music video this coming Monday. If your interested, here is the information:

Music video shoot will be for the song "Check Your Boy Out"
There will be 2 shoots one in the morning and one in the afternoon

1st shoot will be @ Bruton Bazaar @ noon
2233 Prairie Creek Rd. Dallas, Texas 75227 (Pleasant Grove)

2nd shoot will be @ South Side on Lamar @ 6PM - until ???
1409 S. Lamar St. Dallas, Texas 75215

Once again, its for this coming MONDAY, June 4th
He is requesting a Convertable Impala (If you have one, please contact Freddy B). If he cannot get an Impala, any convertable will be good. They are also needing some females, lot of them. So for all the ladies that are interested per Tim, please get your nails & toes done and PLEASE use lotion. Car clubs I know alot of you guys have nice rides, so get them ready, & bring them out on Monday. ANYONE interested (and if you have nothing to do on Monday), please come by, it will be fun, who knows we may see your car or you on his video. If you need more info please call Freddy B @ 972-880-6719...... See you guys there.................*


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

3 more days! What time is everyone heading out for set up tomorrow?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 1 2007, 06:15 AM~8021485
> *3 more days! What time is everyone heading out for set up tomorrow?
> *


the same time you are.... :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2007, 09:48 AM~8023161
> *the same time you are.... :ugh:
> *



Really cause ummmm i'm going around noon! :biggrin: J/k leaving around 7 AM meeting up at flea market off 45 for anyone else who might want to meet up with us and go at the same time!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jun 1 2007, 07:13 AM~8021475
> *after the show if your from Dallas and have Monday off............
> 
> PLEASE use lotion.</span></span></span>  Car clubs I know alot of you guys have nice rides, so get them ready, & bring them out on Monday.  ANYONE interested (and if you have nothing to do on Monday), please come by, it will be fun, who knows we may see your car or you on his video.  If you need more info please call Freddy B @ 972-880-6719......  See you guys there.................</span>*
> [/b]


THERE MUST BE SOME ASHY, CRUSTY FEMALES OUT THERE....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

me and the homies will be leaving in a few hours


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

Quick update ...

Thanks to everyone who pre-registered.

We've opened up some more floor space, so there will be space available for entries that have not been pre-registered!! Please come to Reliant Arena during setup (Saturday, June 2 from 8AM-5PM). First come, first serve for available spaces (after the pre-registered vehicles have moved in).

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

SEE EVERYONE THERE...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

great show lots of cars hope to do it again


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 3 2007, 06:08 PM~8034694
> *great show lots of cars hope to do it again
> *


Thanks to everyone that came out without you the show wouldn't have been possible!!! The updated WEGO standings should be updated on the website by the end of the week!!

WWW.WEGOWEB.ORG :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 3 2007, 06:08 PM~8034694
> *great show lots of cars hope to do it again
> *


X2


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Auh, my feet hurt...............


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

I hear the show was great...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Any Hop pics?


----------



## Johnny_J (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 3 2007, 06:08 PM~8034694
> *great show lots of cars hope to do it again
> *



FOR THE 1ST YEAR. YA HAD A GREAT LINE UP OF ARTISTS.. THE RIDES WERE BAD ASS.. NICEE............

JOHNNY J


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

ne body got pics?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 3 2007, 05:08 PM~8034694
> *great show lots of cars hope to do it again
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

pictures :dunno:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 3 2007, 07:26 PM~8035178
> *Auh, my feet hurt...............
> *



NEXT TIME DONT WEAR HEELS... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jun 4 2007, 06:52 AM~8037458
> *NEXT TIME DONT WEAR HEELS... :biggrin:
> *


Mini skirts don't look good with tennis shoes.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 4 2007, 08:38 AM~8037934
> *Mini skirts don't look good with tennis shoes.
> *



OK HOOCHIE MOMMA...LOL


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL. I can feel the love.

We just wanted to thank everyone who came out and showed off some *awesome* rides! Wow! Y'all really made for a great car show! We hope to get some of our pics on here in the next day or so. But, if any of y'all have your own pics, let's see them!

Also, we'll be posting the show results and pics on our website. We'll keep you updated when updates are available. Plus, updated WWT ("Wego World Tour") standings will be available soon on their website.

By the way, we're setting up our website so you can send in comments or suggestions. We'd love to hear from you and find out what you liked or didn't like, so we can make it better and bigger next year. So ... what do you think? See you then?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey, sista heard you got most entries. Congratulations!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 4 2007, 03:43 PM~8040705
> *Hey, sista heard you got most entries.  Congratulations!
> *



YEP AND ALMOST 20 TROPHIES AND 1 OVERALL AND A COUPLE OF SPECIAL AWARDS


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats, everyone!

By the way, the comments section of the website is up, so feel free to send us any comments ...

www.aspcarshow.com


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

show was good.... :biggrin: i like it. hop judging was shit!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: need better judging....


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 4 2007, 08:46 PM~8042593
> *show was good.... :biggrin:  i like it. hop judging  was  shit!!!  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: need better judging....
> *


Thanks for the feedback :biggrin: What would you suggest we could do to improve the judging??? 

This type of information good or bad is something we need to give you the best results possible..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I had a blast Sunday and special thanks to my homie for hookin it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DAMN DALLAS LOWRIDERS DIDNT SHOW AND STILL 2ND PLACE AND RUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4-LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS HOW WE DO IT :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Good Job on the show! Shout Out to all the clubs from the Houston Lowrider Council who came out and supported the show..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 4 2007, 06:46 PM~8041328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Slab City is on top! :0 :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Jun 5 2007, 01:17 AM~8043753
> *Thanks for the feedback :biggrin:  What would you suggest we could do to improve the judging???
> 
> This type of information good or bad is something we need to give you the best results possible..
> *



VIDEO TAPE IT.... PLAY......PAUSE.....PLAY.....PAUSE.... :biggrin: 
THAT WAY NO ONE GETS CHEATED OUT OF INCHES....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

pics :dunno:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jun 5 2007, 05:41 PM~8048340
> *VIDEO TAPE IT.... PLAY......PAUSE.....PLAY.....PAUSE.... :biggrin:
> THAT WAY NO ONE GETS CHEATED OUT OF INCHES....
> *


How about we give them a challenge flag?? :biggrin:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 5 2007, 05:57 PM~8048467
> *pics :dunno:
> *


www.houstonlowridercouncil.com has pics of the show up...

Thanks Hex for the pics... :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS SOON TO BE ON TOP AGAIN!!!!!!!! :twak:  :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 5 2007, 05:27 PM~8047469
> *Shout Out to all the clubs from the Houston Lowrider Council who came out and supported the show..
> *


Agreed!! :biggrin: 

Thanks for posting those pics -- they're great!!!

Funny story - I happened to be talking to someone who had no idea I was connected to the show. She was telling me how her and her son went to this car show over the weekend and how awesome all the cars were. They were so impressed. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to all of you who showed off your hard work!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jun 5 2007, 06:41 PM~8048340
> *VIDEO TAPE IT.... PLAY......PAUSE.....PLAY.....PAUSE.... :biggrin:
> THAT WAY NO ONE GETS CHEATED OUT OF INCHES....
> *



well that sounds good....
but then you got that one situation when one can't re-hopdue to technical problems.... 
so what would happen then????


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

We can get one person from each hop team to stand behind the judge so they can also see and agree on the hop.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

how about a video camera attached to the scale...looking through it or some sort of laser pointer calibration type thing like the sensors at the entrance to stores.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2007, 03:59 PM~8054609
> *how about a video camera attached to the scale...looking through it or some sort of laser pointer calibration type thing like the sensors at the entrance to stores.
> *



you'll never be able to please everyone...if you can't trust the judges then why even bother entering a hop....take the loss and get over it....you could have 18 people standing there and not everyone is going to agree....

my opinion


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2007, 02:59 PM~8054609
> *how about a video camera attached to the scale...looking through it or some sort of laser pointer calibration type thing like the sensors at the entrance to stores.
> *


hay guey puro high tech :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 05:05 PM~8055424
> *you'll never be able to please everyone...if you can't trust the judges then why even bother entering a hop....take the loss and get over it....you could have 18 people standing there and not everyone is going to agree....
> 
> my opinion
> *


TRUE...BIG UPS TO MY BOY JUAN FROM KT..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2007, 04:20 AM~8058188
> *TRUE...BIG UPS TO MY BOY JUAN FROM KT..
> *


Thanks ,  ,gotta represent the H.L.C.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

my opinion i would say let tha crowed decide. tha people will know who won.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

No way that would never be fair.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

well tha way i see is that if the switch men asked his homie what he said he will say i think you did more than that. just to make more simple is that tha crowed (most of) dont know one in tha hop and they could give what they think. :biggrin: thats if you think its not fair.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

how did the show go? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

The show was great!


----------

